# Ironbike 2009 Ischlg



## wildcat_1968 (22. Juni 2009)

Hallo zusammen,

nachdem ich bisher eher bei "Mittelgebirgsmarathons" unterwegs war, wollte ich dieses Jahr auch mal ein Rennen im alpinen Gelände fahren und habe mich für die Mitteldistanz bei Ironbike in Ischgl angemeldet.

Gibt's hier ein paar Insider die da schonmal mitgefahren sind und mir ein paar Tips geben können?
Den letzten Teil des Anstiegs von der Idalp hoch zum Idjoch kenne ich von unserem Alpencross letztes Jahr, das ist ja schon mächtig steil und durch die dünne Luft wird's auch nicht einfacher.

Mich interessiert vor allem dann die Abfahrt wieder runter nach Ischgl. Ist das noch "Hardtail-tauglich" oder soll ich besser das Fully mitnehmen?

Danke schon mal im Voraus für eure Tips.


----------



## Hero1958 (22. Juni 2009)

das ist ein ziemlich flowiger Trail, den du locker mit Hardtail fahren kannst....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bikehumanumest (23. Juni 2009)

Hero1958 schrieb:


> das ist ein ziemlich flowiger Trail, den du locker mit Hardtail fahren kannst....



klar,wenn man es beherrscht...(manchen reicht ja sogar ne v-brake )

joe
@hero...ps...hab dich samstag/sonntag in münchen vermisst...letztes jahr warst du doch mal an der strecke...bin das erste mal richtig alles durchgefahren...


----------



## SBB (24. Juni 2009)

wildcat_1968 schrieb:


> Mich interessiert vor allem dann die Abfahrt wieder runter nach Ischgl. Ist das noch "Hardtail-tauglich" oder soll ich besser das Fully mitnehmen?



bin letztes jahr auch die mitteldistanz gefahren. kann das rennen nur empfehlen
die lange abfahrt wieder nach ischgl ist mit dem hardtail fahrbar, hatte auch v-brake kann ich aber nicht empfehlen... einzig der obere teil ist technisch. auf dem unteren teil kannst du es laufen lassen und als schmankerl gibts noch ne bachdurchfahrt und im ort noch nen tunnel 

grüssle


----------



## Tobi-161 (25. Juni 2009)

SBB schrieb:


> .... und als schmankerl gibts noch ne bachdurchfahrt und im ort noch nen tunnel
> 
> grüssle



letzterer war aber im Jahr vorher, also 2007 nicht drin... also wer weiß wie das wieder wird. Der Bach ist aber geil, gibt geniale Bilder wenn man durchfährt und das Wasser teilt


----------



## Trailhunterer (25. Juni 2009)

ein trost für dich, die mitteldistanz geht nicht hoch aufs idjoch sondern auf die velillscharte, und dann runter. Die Streckenteilung erfolgt ca. auf der halben strecke zwischen idalp und idjoch.


----------



## Bergaufziege (18. Juli 2009)

Oberhalb der Baumgrenze zu fahren ist  auch mal was..  
Weiss jemand ob die Strecke schon beschildert ist, würde sie gerne zum Test mal vorher fahren?

Vielen Dank!


----------



## Trailhunterer (18. Juli 2009)

Da gibts beim Fremdenverkehrsamt ein kleines hefterl mit den Ischgler Touren, da ist die Strecke auch dabei.


----------



## Bergaufziege (18. Juli 2009)

oh, danke! 
Mal sehen ob die morgen auch auf haben..


----------



## tknauth (20. Juli 2009)

http://www.ischgl.com/de-ironbike-trainings-strecken.htm

Hier findest Du alle Infos! Ab Mitte Juli sollte die Strecke ausgeschildert sein!

Hab gerad mein Zimmer für den 7.08. gebucht!

Gruß Toni


----------



## Cornells (22. Juli 2009)

Hab mich auch angemeldete und mir vorgenommen die mittlere Strecke zu fahren! 

Weiß jemand wieviele Starter erwartet werden?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## katko (25. Juli 2009)

Hat jemand Tipp auf einen Pension oder Privatzimmer in Ischgl oder in der nähe (z.B. Mathon) wo auch Halbpension möglich ist? Frühstuck ist uns wenig und ich will nicht jeden Abend ins Restaurant gehen...Danke...

Wir sehen uns am start


----------



## Bergaufziege (25. Juli 2009)

hallo,

habe heute im "verwall"  **** reserviert, die bieten HP an. z. ZT für 52 Euro pro Person im DZ und am Wettkampftag  das Frühstück um 7.00 Uhr möglich. Ist auch nicht weit vom Startplatz weg, kann man runterrollen...

http://www.hotel-verwall.at/


oder was noch alternative gewesen wäre: Hotel Charly, auch in der Nähe (wie eigentlich alles in Ischgl), würden auch ein früheres Frühstück anbieten:

http://www.hotel-charly.at/

die haben nur Ü/F aber es haben ja auch restaurants offen...  

bis denne!!


----------



## Bergaufziege (25. Juli 2009)

achso, jetzt sehe ich erst, ausdrücklich Pension...
auf www.ischgl.com sind auch solche zu finden. Wann reist Ihr an? in der Tourist info gibt es einen  Katalog mit allen hotels pensionen usw. dort kann man auch rauslesen, welche im Sommer aufhaben..... ist sehr hilfreich...


----------



## katko (26. Juli 2009)

auf ischgl.com habe ich natürlich gesucht, leider sind alle Pensionen und Privatzimmer nur mit Frühstuck...wir möchten von 6.8. bis 12.8. bleiben...ich werde noch ein paar e-mails schreiben und dann sehen wir...


----------



## Superfriend (28. Juli 2009)

Hallo zusammen,

ich suche eine Mitfahrgelegenheit aus dem Stuttgarter Raum nach Ischgl am Tag vor dem Rennen, d.h. am 7. August. Bedarf für Rückfahrt besteht nicht, da ich mich unten mit jemandem treffe, der mich wieder mit zurück nehmen kann. Falls also jemand Kapazitäten hätte, würde ich mich freuen!

Gruß
Christian


----------



## GiselaMakowski (29. Juli 2009)

Fährt jemand schon früher nach Ischgl? Ich möchte schon am 04.08. oder 05.08. dort sein und noch ein bisserl fahren. Weiß allerdings noch nicht, wie ich hinkomme. Hat jemand eine Mfg?
Werde auf der langen Strecke starten. Hoffentlich taugt's Wetter. 

LG
Giselle


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## katko (31. Juli 2009)

Bergaufziege schrieb:


> achso, jetzt sehe ich erst, ausdrücklich Pension...
> auf www.ischgl.com sind auch solche zu finden. Wann reist Ihr an? in der Tourist info gibt es einen  Katalog mit allen hotels pensionen usw. dort kann man auch rauslesen, welche im Sommer aufhaben..... ist sehr hilfreich...



schliesslich haben wir den Haus Pasnatsch gewählt, nur mit Frühstück aber es sollte ok sein...


----------



## GiselaMakowski (3. August 2009)

Suche jetzt Mfg für Anreise am Freitag. Hat jemand noch einen Platz frei? Wär ganz toll.


----------



## <MM> (9. August 2009)

Hat sich letztlich wer hingetraut?


----------



## Trailhunterer (9. August 2009)

na logo, war mal wieder ein riesen erlebnis


----------



## JensL (9. August 2009)

yep, vor allem der Greitspitztrail war erste Sahne


----------



## Bergaufziege (9. August 2009)

Klaro!
wirklich ein toller Marathon, geile Strecke,  auch wenn der Aufstieg zur Idalpe nicht richtig Bock macht 
die Veranstaltung hätte eigentlich mehr Teilnehmer verdient...


----------



## katko (9. August 2009)

Also, zum ersten mal dabei, erste Runde bisschen zu schnell, vor allem die Abfahrt nach Ischgl (ganz allein, hatte eine grosse Gruppe cca 50 meter vor mir, gegenwind, tempo 50 km/h...aber im Mathon nachgeholt  hat aber viel Kraft gekostet), dann der Anstieg nach Idjoch 1:1 - der Wahnsinn...Streckenteilung, fast alle nach links, nur wenige rechts...dann schieben auf Greitspitze, super Trail oben und auch die gesamte Abfahrt war super...von Samnaun dann der Hochpunkt - zu steil, lieber schieben, dann der Regen, endlich der Palinkopf, dann die Abfahrt ziemlich schnell, dann ein bisschen schieben nach Hohe Zirbe und dann nur bergab, tunnel durchfahrt, super Sprint auf der Zielgerade - 6:24h...total zufrieden... 

p.s. NoAge (Giselle), warum bist du die mittlere Strecke gefahren? Beim Frühstück hast du mir gesagt dass du die lange Strecke fährst...


----------



## JensL (10. August 2009)

@Katko: dann müssten wir uns eigentlich gesehen haben. Ich bin nach ca. 6:28 ins Ziel und habe beim Anstieg zum Palinskopf ziemlich oft geparkt....da müsstest Du an mit vorbei sein....


----------



## katko (10. August 2009)

ist ziemlich möglich  sobald die Bilder auf sportograf sind, dann sag ich dir genau ob ich mich erinnere...  ein Paar fotos von mir sind hier, bisschen Bikerurlaub  - http://forum.mtbiker.sk/viewtopic.php?f=6&t=19952&st=0&sk=t&sd=a&start=30


----------



## JensL (11. August 2009)

Ich glaube ich erinnere mich. Mal schauen wann sportograf soweit ist.

Geile Fotos übrigens, könntest Du mir einige per mail schicken? Greitspitz, Salaaser Kopf etc??

Danke
Epic


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bergaufziege (11. August 2009)

Mal nur Interessehalber:
Was hattet ihr den Höhenmeter auf dem Höhenmesser? Ich bin die Mitteldistanz gefahren und mein Höhenmesser (Polar S725X ) zeigte nach dem Marathon nur 1830 Meter an. Ich glaube ja eher an eine Fehlmessung, vllt durch eine Luftdruckänderung (?) während des Rennens, aber  mein Gerät lag noch  nie so weit daneben.
Habt Ihr alle annähernd die 2050 hm gemessen?


----------



## katko (11. August 2009)

Jens, so ein Zufall, ein Foto von mir ist in deiner sportograf gallerie...ich habe eine e-mail an Sportograf geschickt so dass sie es korigieren...

die Hohenmeter hatte ich bei der Langdistanz deutlich weniger, rund um 3400...denke ich auch das der Luftdruck schuld war...


----------



## wildcat_1968 (11. August 2009)

Bergaufziege schrieb:


> Mal nur Interessehalber:
> Was hattet ihr den Höhenmeter auf dem Höhenmesser? Ich bin die Mitteldistanz gefahren und mein Höhenmesser (Polar S725X ) zeigte nach dem Marathon nur 1830 Meter an. Ich glaube ja eher an eine Fehlmessung, vllt durch eine Luftdruckänderung (?) während des Rennens, aber  mein Gerät lag noch  nie so weit daneben.
> Habt Ihr alle annähernd die 2050 hm gemessen?



die 2050 stimmen nicht. Mein Garmin hat 1900 hm angezeigt.


----------



## The Tretschwein (11. August 2009)

waren auch keine 3800 sondern ca 3350


----------



## katko (11. August 2009)

warum schreiben sie dann 3800


----------



## Superfriend (11. August 2009)

Ich bin auch Mitteldistanz gefahren und hatte 1.840 drauf. Ein bisschen ärgerlich finde ich jetzt, was ich bzgl. der Höhenmeter in der Langdistanz höre. Ich war zumindest ein paar Sekunden am zögern, was ich fahren soll. Und 450 Höhenmeter hätten da durchaus noch einen Unterschied machen können!


----------



## JensL (12. August 2009)

@Katko: habe ich auch gestern auf sportograf gesehen...Zufälle gibts.  Ich finde übrigens das sportograf ruhig noch an ein paar anderen Orten hätte stehen können (siehe einige der bestof fotos). 
Daher nochmal vielen Dank für Deine Bilder!!!! 

Bzgl. Höhenmeter: ich habe die Strecke auch mit GPS aufgezeichnet. Die Rohdaten lieferten etwas über 3.900hm (hab die Zahl gerade nicht genau im Kopf). Glättung über 5sek (was in der Regel recht gut zu Polar passt) brachte sie dann auf 3.400 runter.
Da wir die Strecke aber auch ohne Glättung gefahren sind, kommen die 3.900 ins Trainingsbuch


----------



## Bergaufziege (12. August 2009)

Gut, klingt einleuchtend  
...dann behaupte ich guten Gewissens, dass es eine 2000er Tour war   ....

Hätte mich auch gewundert, wenn sich die Veranstalter so  geirrt hätten.


----------



## like_bike_39 (13. August 2009)

Alle Strecken die von Bike-GPS (Uli Stanciu) ausgeradelt wurden haben immer (teilweise deutlich) mehr Höhenmeter als man auf Polar, etc. aufzeichnet. Die arbeiten mit sensiblen GPS, die jede größere Bodenwelle aufzeichnen - Polar zeichnet nur in (ich glaube) 2 oder 5 Meter Schritten auf ansonsten würde zB beim Joggen jede Handaufbewegung Höhenmeter erzeugen. 
Jemand hier im Forum hatte ja die Werte der großen Strecke mit GPS Aufzeichnung auch erreicht. Also keine Panik ihr habt geleistet was vorgegeben war....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## The Tretschwein (13. August 2009)

genau andersrum. Polar ist genauer. GPS und höhe funzt nicht so genau wie barometrisch.
ausserdem klingt es viel härter und toller wenn man da etwas draufschägt. Jeder will doch ein Held sein........


----------



## <MM> (13. August 2009)

"Wer viel mißt, mißt Mist" - alter Stehsatz der Meßtechnik. 

Hier hülfe nur ein großangelegtes Mitteln über viele, viele Meßwerte. Wer also 100 GPS-, Polar-, HAC- oder sonstige Datenreihen auftreiben und auswerten kann, hat die besten Karten, haltbare Streckendaten zu liefern.

Einzelwerte - egal ob geglättet oder nicht - sind eben nur Einzelwerte. Erst im Gesamten sind sie von wirklichem Wert.

Mit Einzelwerten bekommt man aber zumindest einen groben Richtwert, d. h. man weiß, daß es z. B. "über 3000 Höhenmeter" sind - und nicht "über 4000" oder "unter 3000". Für genauere Aussagen braucht man mehr Werte.


----------



## Trailhunterer (13. August 2009)

Na ja, wenn man die 3 Strecken ansieht, und jeweils nur immer die niedrigsten zu den höchsten Stellen zusammenrechnet, ohne kleinst Gedöns sinns dann
bei der kleinen ca. 700
mittlere 1950
grossen 3400 HM

+ das was auf so Höhenprofilen nie drauf ist.

Die Ischgler sollten vielleicht noch einen kleinen Anstieg einbauen, damit der die 4000er Marke knackt, und somit einem Ironbike gerecht wird.

Egal wieviel auf dem HM-Messer angezeigt wird, anstrengend ist er auf jeden Fall.


----------



## Chr!s (13. August 2009)

katko schrieb:


> ..., super Sprint auf der Zielgerade - 6:24h...total zufrieden... ...



Ja,... der Sprint war toll!  Hast von der Hohen Zirbe ja richtig Gas gegeben, dass ich dachte, ich bekomme dich nicht mehr...

Beste Grüße 

*Chr!S*


----------



## katko (17. August 2009)

ich war ein bisschen überrascht als du plötzlich hinter mir warst...super rennen


----------



## powderJO (17. August 2009)

habe meine windjacke (gelb, tune federkleid) irgendwo nach der greitspitz verloren. falls sie jemand gefunden hat bitte e-mail oder pm an mich. danke.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------

